# Ultimate Challenge UK - Mayhem



## truebluefan (Oct 22, 2007)

*








September 19, 2009

The Troxy,
London 

Ben Smith vs. Kiane Sabet
Alex Reid vs. Jack Mason
Francis Heagney vs. Tim Radcliffe
Mark Brown vs. Karl Lawrence
Michael Sidwell vs. Dan Movahedi
Jody Cottham vs. Colin French
John Kelly vs. Keith Singh
Mark Adams vs. Simon Gill
Shane Omar vs. Paul Hartley
Tony Pasos vs. Jamie Hearn
Wesley Murch vs. Mark Smith​*


----------



## Bang Bang Boom (Feb 6, 2009)

where can this be watched on the telly?


----------



## truebluefan (Oct 22, 2007)

Jim O'Keefe defeated	Danny Beevor
Mark Adams defeated	Simon Gill
Shane Omar defeated	Marcus Thomas
Dan Movahedi defeated Michael Sidwell
John Kelly defeated	Keith Singh
Colin French defeated Liam Etebar
Jake Bostwick defeated Chris Harman
Wesley Murch defeated Mark Smith
Mike Edwards defeated	Jamie Hearn
Francis Heagney defeated	Tim Radcliffe
Ben Smith defeated	Amokrane Sabet


----------

